# [SOLVED] Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey all,

My gf has recently got an old laptop given to here, and I have formatted it and installed windows 7. It installed fine, however I've lost all of the drivers. I have been searching for the drivers, however I can only find windows xp versions. There are stickers all over the laptop saying that it's Windows Vista Premium Ready, so I thought that it could also run windows 7.

Going onto the acer website and looking for drivers there, it tells me that the Aspire 5600 doesn't even have drivers for Vista, even though the stickers say that it is ready for Vista.

The model number is in the subject, and the OS before I formatted was Windows XP Media Center Edition.

Anyone know how I can get some drivers for running windows 7?

Thanks
Denno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

Hello Denno020,

What Windows 7 version did you install (retail / OEM / x32 / x64)

-GZ


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

Oh sorry.

I installed Home Premium, 32 bit. Used the installation disk to format the computer, and then installed it onto the newly formatted drive..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

Open device manager and list the H/W ID's of any items with yellow !'s.

http://laptop-driver.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-check-hardware-id.html


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

The only things with yellow !'s are in the Other Devices section. They are:

Camera
USB\VID_046D&PID_0896&REV_0100
USB\VID_046D&PID_0896

Mass Storage Controller
PCI\VEN_104&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_01021025&REV_00
PCI\VEN_104&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_01021025
PCI\VEN_104&DEV_803B&CC_018000
PCI\VEN_104&DEV_803B&CC_0180

Unknown Device
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_3026&SUBSYS_10250102&REV_1006
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_3026&SUBSYS_10250102

There is also a problem with the display though, however there is no yellow ! for anything to do with display. I only have two display resolution options: 800x600 or 1024x748, both of which are distorted. So I will need display drivers too..

Thanks
Denno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

I need the Display Adapter H/W ID's as well then.


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

Ok, they are:

Standard VGA Graphics Adapter
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7149&SUBSYS_01021025&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7149&SUBSYS_01021025
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7149&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7149&CC_0300

The sticker on the laptop says that there is an ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, and I'm almost certain that this wouldn't have been taken out if it is in there..

Thanks again
Denno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

Windows 7 should have support for the x1300 built in. Right click on the display adapter and click update driver. When prompted select automatically search. Make sure you are connected to the internet.


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

I have tried the old right click, update driver method, but it doesn't work.

I right click on 'Standard VGA.....', and choose to update, but it says that the most up to date driver is installed.

I also right clicked on the list item 'Display adapters', and the only option was 'Scan for hardware changes'. I did this, and it started to install device driver, but then it showed a 'toastie' in the bottom right saying that the driver failed to install. This was only for the 3 things I've mentioned with the yellow !'s though.. I have downloaded the ATI Radeon catalyst software and installed that, however it hasn't really done anything..

Any other idea's?
I have been searching all over the internet, but I can't even find the drivers to be able to download and apply manually..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

The problem is that the drivers for mobile chipsets aren't supported by AMD... They are supported by the notebook manufacturer. In your case, Acer... AMD won't provide drivers... The next best thing, if we can't find 7 drivers is to attempt to use Vista drivers, but care has to be taken, because incompatibilities will exist and they may cause BSOD's.


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

Ohk fair enough.

Well I've been on the acer site, searching through the Aspire 5600 drivers, however they say they're only for windows xp, there aren't any vista downloads.

I have tried to download the xp ones and install them, but as you would expect, this didn't work..

I could start doing google searches for vista drivers instead of 7...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

I am looking right now.


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

thankyou mate, I really do appreciate it. Well my gf will really appreciate it


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

Please set a restore point before attempting to install these drivers.

ACER Mobility Radeon x1300 Vista x86
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...3=Aspire 5560&OS=V10&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=EMEA_27


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

thankyou very much. Fingers crossed they work .

I will post back with results.


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

All fixed . I feel like a complete douche bag though.. In between awaiting replies here, I was downloading the windows updates, and one they have fixed the display problems now..

The webcam still doesn't work, so will your download include the webcam driver? Is there a way to get just the driver for the webcam?

Thank you again for your help


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

Nope. I haven't found it yet. I only linked you to the Video drivers. Check your device manager for yellow !'s again.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

Try this one for the camera.

http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...=TravelMate 4260&OS=X01&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

worked like a charm.
Thank you for your help, appreciate it very much

Denno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

No problem, do you have any more drivers that need to be had?


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

There's only a yellow ! on the mass storage device thing.. Not sure what that is though..

Where do you find them?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

Takes a bit of patience and a little know how... lol.

That would be your card reader. Give me a few minutes.

Don't forget to archive these driver installers, just in case.


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

definitely will archive. Thanks heaps.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

Here you go... I couldn't find that particular card readers drivers for Win7...

Here are the Vista x32... Please create a restore point before installing these.
Also, attempt to update the driver via Windows Update or by right clicking and choosing update driver once the install is done. 

http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...tep3=Aspire 5590&OS=V10&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

I can't say thankyou enough .

Cheers
Denno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

So all your drivers are updated now and everything seems to be working well?

Keep an eye out for instability in the form of app crashes when using your Camera and Card reader... They don't usually have too many issues. 

I would be more worried about the Video card drivers, but since you got them from Windows Update, they should be good.

Good luck with the computer!


----------



## Denno020 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Aspire 5601AWLMi and windows 7*

:grin:


----------

